# Need info on this Bike 1958 western flyer



## alohabro (Feb 16, 2014)

Need info on this Bike 1958 western flyer
Hello to all. new to this so ill make it brief. I bought this bike a bit ago and would like to know what you think about it and what do you think it is worth. Id also be interested in finding some original rims for it. everything else seems OG.
Aloha Johnny


----------



## huipbas (Feb 16, 2014)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54111-Need-info-on-this-Bike-1958-western*

Hi, that's a nice X-53 !
You're very lucky it comes with the original headlight, very hard to find!
Good luck with your great bike..
Tanno


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, great bike! An x-53 as mentioned above, in great condition. Ride the heck out of that thing


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 17, 2014)

*Original rims?*

That bike looks to be correct for an early model X53...  What makes you think the rims aren't original?  If i'm not mistaken, i believe these early X53's used the slope sided rims like the ones on your bike..  Judging by how nice and original that bike looks, i find it hard to believe that the wheels were ever replaced...  Looks like that's original paint, original decals, and a skiptooth...the bike is most likely a 1953 or 54 model...


----------



## alohabro (Feb 17, 2014)

*serial number*

the reason i thought they were not original rims is because they are so clean....do you know how i can read the serial number to figure out the year?







BikeMe said:


> That bike looks to be correct for an early model X53...  What makes you think the rims aren't original?  If i'm not mistaken, i believe these early X53's used the slope sided rims like the ones on your bike..  Judging by how nice and original that bike looks, i find it hard to believe that the wheels were ever replaced...  Looks like that's original paint, original decals, and a skiptooth...the bike is most likely a 1953 or 54 model...


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 17, 2014)

*Here's an older thread that should help....*

.....a great, informative read, and should answer any questions you may have....great bike by the way!!!!


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 17, 2014)

*ooooops, forgot to attach the thread!!*

     here ya go....http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29872-Western-Flyer-X53


----------



## John (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi,
That bike was stolen from my house in San Diego a few months back.
You have the name of the person you bought it from?
Thank you, John
619-742-2205


----------



## John (Feb 17, 2014)

There is no mistaking the bike and it is well documented
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...53-Western-Flyer-X-53&highlight=western+flyer


----------



## rickyd (Feb 17, 2014)

*Do the right thing*

Dude, you have a chance to do the right thing give the guy a call!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 17, 2014)

This is one for the books. I hope the bike ends up with it's rightful owner soon.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't wait to hear how this turns out! This is about as crazy as I've ever heard...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2014)

*I hate theives*

This really sucks. For both owner and buyer. All I've got to say is karma is a bitch!


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 17, 2014)

*Holy Moly!!!*

.......no doubt that's the same bike!!!!  Still has the Detroit license still on it!!!  I feel bad for the guy that bought it from some damn bike thief, but i feel even worse for the rightful owner who had it stolen...  John, please keep us updated on what comes of all this!!  I'm hoping this has a happy ending....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope you get your bike back John. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)

here's a photo of the bike here in Southern California at a Cyclone Coaster ride


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a suspicion...
I'll bet aloha Johnnie isn't in Hawaii...
I'll bet he's in San Diego...
I'll bet he didn't buy this bike, which is why he's fishing for a value...
I'll bet we never hear from him again on here...
sadly though he's not been too careful, the site requires an e-mail, and records the IP address of everyone who signs on, not to mention the gps info on the photos...
also, isn't this a California license on the jeep in the driveway?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

I think we're about to hear his side of the story...


----------



## alohabro (Feb 17, 2014)

*I hope its not the same one*

the guy i bought it from was riding it in mission beach last Sep/Oct. when i asked about it and if it was for sale, said he was from Mammoth CA, Rob or Bob. I gave him my number and he came by. I bought it for 800.00 I sure hope this isnt yours..that would suck. im at 858-999-7206 call me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)

alohabro said:


> the guy i bought it from was riding it in mission beach last Sep/Oct. when i asked about it and if it was for sale, said he was from Mammoth CA, Rob or Bob. I gave him my number and he came by. I bought it for 800.00 I sure hope this isnt yours..that would suck. im at 858-999-7206 call me




hmmm... Rob or Bob is suspiciously untraceable!
no chance it's not the bike. the license is the same number, and they never repeated them.
Go to Jail! don't pass go, don't get your $800.00 back!
but that's just me, John may just settle for getting the bike back...


----------



## alohabro (Feb 17, 2014)

*of course*

idk what type of guys you normally deal with and of course i called him 

he is getting his bike back and BEWARE  who you buy from



rickyd said:


> Dude, you have a chance to do the right thing give the guy a call!



Aloha Johnny


----------



## alohabro (Feb 17, 2014)

*i m on the up and up*

its all good  i hope this was written before we talked on the phone John




37fleetwood said:


> hmmm... Rob or Bob is suspiciously untraceable!
> no chance it's not the bike. the license is the same number, and they never repeated them.
> Go to Jail! don't pass go, don't get your $800.00 back!
> but that's just me, John may just settle for getting the bike back...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

So glad this worked out. See, there are still good, honest people in this world. Amazingly some are in the vintage bike hobby too


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> So glad this worked out. See, there are still good, honest people in this world. Amazingly some are in the vintage bike hobby too




You are right Mike! There are honest people around. It will be great to get the bike back, it has bothered me since it was taken. I was just talking about the bike at last Saturday's ride.
Thanks!


----------



## rickyd (Feb 18, 2014)

*congrats*

congratulations to both folks involved! rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kudos to Aloha Johnny for being a stand-up guy and getting John's bike back to him. Now if you could just find the scumbag that sold it to you--have the fish in San Diego harbor been fed today? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 18, 2014)

*WOW ....... A great end to the mystery of that bike ...*

John ... congrats on finding your bike ... It has bothered all of us that knew of the loss since it was missing & glad it made it back home ... thank you to a honest buyer of a stolen bike ... I wish they would all end like this ... We have all been puzzled since you reported it missing & talked about it all the time ... made my day just hearing it was found ... Frank


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 18, 2014)

What a great ending to this story. I had my doubts too that this would end well but it did .Doing the right thing is not easy.


----------



## John (Feb 20, 2014)

*Bike is back home*

Home again


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 20, 2014)

John said:


> Home again
> View attachment 138338





Someone likes red! Sweet ride/setup there, glad this worked out for you


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 20, 2014)

WOW! Mini-saga right here! Glad John got his bike back and good on Aloha Johnny for being honest! I somehow feel bad for Aloha Johnny. He is out 800 bucks and a cool ride. Maybe the Cabe community to show our appreciation could donate/build a bike to give to him or something.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*I agree 100 percent*



schwinndoggy said:


> WOW! Mini-saga right here! Glad John got his bike back and good on Aloha Johnny for being honest! I somehow feel bad for Aloha Johnny. He is out 800 bucks and a cool ride. Maybe the Cabe community to show our appreciation could donate/build a bike to give to him or something.




It's a story of good that a guy got his beloved bike back and Johnny is basically screwed and this sucks. Too bad that the bastard that took the bike can't be caught and punished. Just remember that bad things happens to those who choose to do wrong.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It's a story of good that a guy got his beloved bike back and Johnny is basically screwed and this sucks. Too bad that the bastard that took the bike can't be caught and punished. Just remember that bad things happens to those who choose to do wrong.




this thread really irritates me.
first, why on earth does everyone think Alohabro isn't the thief? I have a really hard time believing that some unknown guy from 300 miles away just happened to wander into John's neighborhood on a random trip to southern California and stole John's bike and then had the balls to ride it around the beach there. I also have to say I find it strange that a local like Johnnie buys a bike from this guy from Mammoth on a whim.
next, what makes you believe Johnnie simply gave the bike back? the way I read it Johnnie saying he bought it for $800 was his way of saying that's what it would take to get it back!
in conclusion, I am convinced that the fact that I tracked Johnnies IP down to within a few miles of John's house, and the GPS data from the photos, and the California license on Johnnies Jeep is the only thing that made Johnnie come clean!

Johnnie, you ever steal my bike and I won't be as nice as John, you will go to jail!


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 25, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> this thread really irritates me.
> first, why on earth does everyone think Alohabro isn't the thief? I have a really hard time believing that some unknown guy from 300 miles away just happened to wander into John's neighborhood on a random trip to southern California and stole John's bike and then had the balls to ride it around the beach there. I also have to say I find it strange that a local like Johnnie buys a bike from this guy from Mammoth on a whim.
> next, what makes you believe Johnnie simply gave the bike back? the way I read it Johnnie saying he bought it for $800 was his way of saying that's what it would take to get it back!
> in conclusion, I am convinced that the fact that I tracked Johnnies IP down to within a few miles of John's house, and the GPS data from the photos, and the California license on Johnnies Jeep is the only thing that made Johnnie come clean!
> ...




I agree .. Glad you got your ride back in what looks to be the same condition


----------



## alohabro (Feb 25, 2014)

*Easy Haters*

First Off Im not a thief
I work hard everyday and do not have time to steal a fudgeing bicycle
I called John right away and we squared it up and he was cool enough to give me what i paid for it
where i live is a very Popular bike ride for those of you know Mission Beach know what im talking about
anyway for those with the lynch mob mentality and all the Haters I say take it easy there are good things in the world people can do good things without bad things
Aloha and Goodbye for now

ps and if you wanna come down and talk to me face to face Im sure i could show you the light......
need my Number or my Address??

ATTACH=CONFIG]139362[/ATTACH]



37fleetwood said:


> this thread really irritates me.
> first, why on earth does everyone think Alohabro isn't the thief? I have a really hard time believing that some unknown guy from 300 miles away just happened to wander into John's neighborhood on a random trip to southern California and stole John's bike and then had the balls to ride it around the beach there. I also have to say I find it strange that a local like Johnnie buys a bike from this guy from Mammoth on a whim.
> next, what makes you believe Johnnie simply gave the bike back? the way I read it Johnnie saying he bought it for $800 was his way of saying that's what it would take to get it back!
> in conclusion, I am convinced that the fact that I tracked Johnnies IP down to within a few miles of John's house, and the GPS data from the photos, and the California license on Johnnies Jeep is the only thing that made Johnnie come clean!
> ...


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Feb 25, 2014)

*Very Nobel*

I think John handled this situation quite well. It did cost him $$ to get his bike back, but the bottom line is he got it back unharmed. This whole thing could have gotten very ugly yet that was avoided. I think it shows a lot of class on John's part.


----------

